# Poppy the swamp monster



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy had a mind blowing day today. It started with a neighbour's new kitten who is very unsure about Poppy but intrigued I think and so she often pops up to spy on us which drives Poppy insane, she's desperate to play (I think ).











Then we walked across the moss using the new anti-scavenge method of ball throwing (it works!). The moss is a drained peat bog which is criss-crossed with swampy drainage ditches.....and guess where the ball landed?  And guess who ran full pelt to get it and then got stuck? She got so wet sloshing about in the ditch that the back legs of her equafleece stretched and slipped off her  She looked like some kind of weird multi-limbed swamp monster  Datun had to save her while I laughed myself into some sort of bronchial fit. After he'd saved her she went back in....twice :devil:










So we staggered on the last half mile still falling over laughing and met this fantastic Newfoundland in the pub, Poppy wasn't fazed at all 










Finally she faced the ignominy of a bath and after a mad half hour she has now crashed like a drug addled wild child. I need another day of weekend to recover


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great post - great pics, that is one mangy mingy dirty equafleece pops so hanging out of!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonderful pictures and a wonderful story 
That kitten looks as if it might be a match for the pop up Popster, it has a certain gleam in its eye 
The contrast between the clean fluffy Newfie and The swamp monster is striking!
At least the ball stopped her eating all the disgusting things


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That second shot is an award winner. Absolutely fabulous with her tongue so tired it's hanging, and the sticks and stickys in her fur and her outfit half off and all the mud....priceless!

And you get full marks for using ignominy in a sentence....also priceless.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree - that wonderfully clean brushed and groomed foundland has been no where near a swamp..... Or even a puddle, I know who had the most fun, of all those out on a walk today......
Mazz on the wine in the pub!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! I was celebrating that I managed four nights of alcohol free misery last week Tracey 

Hey I hope the equafleece isn't permanently stretched (it's soaking in a bucket now!) hopefully it'll spin back into shape in the wash tomorrow. Also in the bucket is Neil's tee shirt which he bravely donated to the cause to make her vaguely suitable for the pub


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! Looks like she had a great time. Makes me feel glad that we have snow. At least they stay clean then.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Wonderful pictures and a wonderful story
> That kitten looks as if it might be a match for the pop up Popster, it has a certain gleam in its eye
> The contrast between the clean fluffy Newfie and The swamp monster is striking!
> At least the ball stopped her eating all the disgusting things


The kitten does make me laugh, and yes it does pop up! Often it was just one furry paw followed slowly by pointy ears and then it would bob back down for a minute before popping up again


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha! I was celebrating that I managed four nights of alcohol free misery last week Tracey
> 
> Hey I hope the equafleece isn't permanently stretched (it's soaking in a bucket now!) hopefully it'll spin back into shape in the wash tomorrow. Also in the bucket is Neil's tee shirt which he bravely donated to the cause to make her vaguely suitable for the pub


Well deserved Marion, I wore the white rubber band around my wrist for "dry January"....... I was a complete and utter fraudulent cheat!!  (had to show willing in my line if work ) 
I didn't do the dog walk & pub yesterday, I let billy go with his dad, I had a glass of wine, watched a film and made a roast dinner & had some peace!! 
Poor billy got bit in the pub by a snappy jack Russell called Archie  it left teeth marks in his hand and it swelled up, but thankfully it didn't break the skin.
Billy was upset and shocked more than hurt, and he wasn't even interacting with the dog, they were getting up to leave and billy was putting his coat on. 
I find A lot of JRT are snappy yappy little nouty pooches (marzi - puff is exempt from my opinionated comment!) 
I remember having one hanging of my nose as a child, not permanently I hasten to add. It was my grandads and very very spoilt!!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee, I love the thought of fraudulent wristband wearing :devil: It reminds me of when I went veggie in my late teens but used to binge eat bacon butties in secret 

Poor Billy, he will have had a shock after being so used to your friendly pooches. Terriers can be so difficult, especially with the wrong owner and really if they're nippy it's not fair to have them in a pub where the owner is definitely likely to be distracted. At least he hadn't leaned in with his face eh?  Terriers were always my favourite dogs, feisty and characterful but we had a bad experience with a rescue dog that bit someone very badly and I'm afraid it's put me off. We meet the odd friendly one but generally they're always the ones on leads going absolutely ape at Poppy, with an embarrassed looking owner 

I'm opening the wine tonight by the way, it was a mad busy weekend (apart from the nice walk) and this morning the car battery was flat and the alarm wouldn't switch off  Not a great Monday


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hee hee, I love the thought of fraudulent wristband wearing :devil: It reminds me of when I went veggie in my late teens but used to binge eat bacon butties in secret
> 
> Poor Billy, he will have had a shock after being so used to your friendly pooches. Terriers can be so difficult, especially with the wrong owner and really if they're nippy it's not fair to have them in a pub where the owner is definitely likely to be distracted. At least he hadn't leaned in with his face eh?  Terriers were always my favourite dogs, feisty and characterful but we had a bad experience with a rescue dog that bit someone very badly and I'm afraid it's put me off. We meet the odd friendly one but generally they're always the ones on leads going absolutely ape at Poppy, with an embarrassed looking owner
> 
> I'm opening the wine tonight by the way, it was a mad busy weekend (apart from the nice walk) and this morning the car battery was flat and the alarm wouldn't switch off  Not a great Monday


I have a bottle of red reaching a nice temperature by the side of the log burner... Is it too early?
I'm holding out until an acceptable 7pm!! 
My Monday was err different.... I was the "secret reader" today in Billy's class!!
So I entertained approx 30 five year olds with my tales of dinosaurs and aliens that love underpants!! Including props!! I think I've earned my wine tonight!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Too early? Never! But you just need to be careful that it's not so early that you need a second bottle 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷

Your Monday sounds lovely! At least you stuck to the prescribed reading list and didn't stray into Prisoner Cell Block H territory


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Too early? Never! But you just need to be careful that it's not so early that you need a second bottle 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷
> 
> Your Monday sounds lovely! At least you stuck to the prescribed reading list and didn't stray into Prisoner Cell Block H territory


Haha - your so right about bottle number 2!!
And I was good.... I stuck to the script, I loved the innocent little faces..... & the not so innocents........:devil::devil:


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I think the pic of six legged Poppy should be sent to Equafleece for their gallery


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! I might just do that


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Well deserved Marion, I wore the white rubber band around my wrist for "dry January"....... I was a complete and utter fraudulent cheat!!  (had to show willing in my line if work )
> I didn't do the dog walk & pub yesterday, I let billy go with his dad, I had a glass of wine, watched a film and made a roast dinner & had some peace!!
> Poor billy got bit in the pub by a snappy jack Russell called Archie  it left teeth marks in his hand and it swelled up, but thankfully it didn't break the skin.
> Billy was upset and shocked more than hurt, and he wasn't even interacting with the dog, they were getting up to leave and billy was putting his coat on.
> ...


Poor Blly, what a horrible thing to happen - and not even a scar to show  I hope he bounces back and doesn't get unnecessarily panic struck by strange dogs.
Puff was not perfect, nearly but not quite! Puff was known as 'Grumpy Grandma' she could not stand my boys rioting around the house (mother's of sons will know exactly what I mean ) and she was the self appointed anti fun police - she'd fly off the sofa making the most horrendous noise and when they stopped in shock and fear of loosing a limb, she'd glare at them before stalking back to a comfy spot. In her defense she never bit anyone or anything (although she certainly sounded capable of it) and she was incredibly tolerant of friends' children who'd be suckered in by her cute look 
At one fund raising show thing that was done for Macmillan Cancer we had an agility display followed by an hour where people could pay a pound and take one of the display dogs round the course. Most of the display dogs were collies or collie crosses and then there was Puff - who ever single child at the show wanted to handle around the course... she was so good and ate her body weight in treats She went round 20 times with multiple children at a time calling her, patting her - hugging her  ,some of the collies never even got picked 
She also having completed the KC bronze, silver and gold weith me did it all again with Jacob when he was about 10 and keen to do dog handling. It was so funny her expression the entire time was of abject misery - but she did it all. Bless her.



Mazzapoo said:


> Hee hee, I love the thought of fraudulent wristband wearing :devil: It reminds me of when I went veggie in my late teens but used to binge eat bacon butties in secret
> 
> Poor Billy, he will have had a shock after being so used to your friendly pooches. Terriers can be so difficult, especially with the wrong owner and really if they're nippy it's not fair to have them in a pub where the owner is definitely likely to be distracted. At least he hadn't leaned in with his face eh?  Terriers were always my favourite dogs, feisty and characterful but we had a bad experience with a rescue dog that bit someone very badly and I'm afraid it's put me off. We meet the odd friendly one but generally they're always the ones on leads going absolutely ape at Poppy, with an embarrassed looking owner


LOL like diets which actually means _only eat chocolate when no one else can see you_ 

I love JRT - but the poos have convinced me that they are so much better - I llove that they love everyone and everything 



Miss Lilly said:


> I think the pic of six legged Poppy should be sent to Equafleece for their gallery


Absolutely!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Exactly Marzi (To all your points!). 

We've met a few jackapoos recently that have unfortunately inherited the worst traits of the terrier side, shame because they can be quite cute. And I love border terriers too but we've only ever met one that's ok with other dogs (out of probably 15 or so ) There is definitely something magical about the spaniel/poo combo that creates a dog which is more than just the sum of its parts  On the plus side have met some beautiful and very friendly Salukis, Huskies, Cockers, Springers, Labs, Weimaraners, whippets, lurchers, shelties, pointers (a particular favourite of mine), schnauzers, GSD's and Bedlingtons


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Funny description of puff marzi!! 
I can just picture it.
The farm here has a JRT - smartie.... I think she's sweet. She is the smallest jack I've ever seen, but a typical JRT with little dog syndrome x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

my friends JR is a sweetie - until she has a food treat then she will sit on the sofa with it daring anyone to come anywhere near her! she is pretty old and deaf now bless her, she tolerates Dudley pretty well. I know a few nice Border terriers now, I think people are learning more about the early socialisation these days as I have met a few friendly little terriers which I used to think of as the snappy types. Oh and just to let you ladies know i went 31 days without a drop of alcohol - and I didn't even have an armband!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> my friends JR is a sweetie - until she has a food treat then she will sit on the sofa with it daring anyone to come anywhere near her! she is pretty old and deaf now bless her, she tolerates Dudley pretty well. I know a few nice Border terriers now, I think people are learning more about the early socialisation these days as I have met a few friendly little terriers which I used to think of as the snappy types. Oh and just to let you ladies know i went 31 days without a drop of alcohol - and I didn't even have an armband!


Dawn I am not worthy...
I bow down to you....
Well done you! :congratsin a genuine admiral none sarcastic tone)
You are worthy of my fraudulently worn (one careful owner) dry January used band 
How much did you drink on 01.02.15..??  xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Did I miss Lent?  Why are all of you people going on (falling off) and not even jumping on but pretending to have been on the proverbial wagon?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Did I miss Lent?  Why are all of you people going on (falling off) and not even jumping on but pretending to have been on the proverbial wagon?


Haha!! The UK, Had a non drinking campaign for January I suspect to coincide with all the Christmas boozing (unsuccessful for me - but successfully for dawn as she completed!!) 
As for The old proverbial wagon..... Well I never get on it - thus preventing me from falling off it!!  xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Did I miss Lent?  Why are all of you people going on (falling off) and not even jumping on but pretending to have been on the proverbial wagon?


Yes it became a challenge that a cancer charity got behind so you could get donations for a month booze free, strange one really as there was no proof! my husband signed up and got some donations, I just said I would do it too to keep him company. We did think it would be interesting to see if we felt healthier for it but to be honest we don't drink loads these days (honest) so didn't really notice any difference, well apart from not having a mega thirst first thing some mornings! and Tracey I had no wine in, it was mid week so ended up just adding whisky to a hot chocolate! how sad is that?! (oh and I did mine from 2nd to 2nd as I still had wine around on New Years Day!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well you and mr dawn did well dawn - I'm quite smug that you didn't feel extremely healthy and amazingly refreshed with added benefits by your abstinence ..... I don't see the point in all that pain with no gain!!
I think February would be a better "dry" month, due to Christmas & New Years left overs to finish off......plus it's a shorter month!!  x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well you and mr dawn did well dawn - I'm quite smug that you didn't feel extremely healthy and amazingly refreshed with added benefits by your abstinence ..... I don't see the point in all that pain with no gain!!
> I think February would be a better "dry" month, due to Christmas & New Years left overs to finish off......plus it's a shorter month!!  x


I'm not packing alcahol in - I ain't no quitter


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I'm not packing alcahol in - I ain't no quitter


Oh you make me laugh
That is a line I am going to use.
I am currently laid up with flu/cold/tonsillitis/ eye infection symptoms.....(typical as I'm on holiday for half term) 
My get well remedy & medicine....
Brandy & benylin.....
(Please note - not in the same glass - that is just so wrong!!)


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh you make me laugh
> That is a line I am going to use.
> I am currently laid up with flu/cold/tonsillitis/ eye infection symptoms.....(typical as I'm on holiday for half term)
> My get well remedy & medicine....
> ...


Oooh Benylin. I'd have that on an optic - I love it.
Sounds like you're going through it worse than us then.
We've just been up to Yorkshire for a week. Maz brought a cough and tonsillitis with her, which she generously gave to me on Wednesday. It's the kids she works with - they create superbugs between them.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear poor you lot, I must admit we have definitely had less colds in this house since I stopped Childminding, although the son has one at the mo, guess that should happen less when he finishes school!
yes I think any kind of strong spirit is good for helping with coughs and colds! 
I remember my mum saying our sloe gin reminded her of Benylin...now I wonder what the two mixed would be like?!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Oh dear poor you lot, I must admit we have definitely had less colds in this house since I stopped Childminding, although the son has one at the mo, guess that should happen less when he finishes school!
> yes I think any kind of strong spirit is good for helping with coughs and colds!
> I remember my mum saying our sloe gin reminded her of Benylin...now I wonder what the two mixed would be like?!


I like sloe gin. The mix could be an interesting way to get rid of a cough


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Salmon tikka, extra green chili and a bottle of Shiraz ...... I just forget I'm coughing  Poor you Tracey, that sounds like a yucky mixture of inflictions xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been Ill since Tuesday - OH has just decided to produce half a packet of penicillin!!!
Thanks, but I would of liked them on Wednesday!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now why did this make me think of you? 
Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love that Marzi!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Now why did this make me think of you?
> Hope you are feeling better soon.


Haha love that, my wine flu never seems to clear up
my voice has gone now - billy finds it hilarious, and I can't shout!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Benylin has put me into suspended animation for three hours. I woke up and looked around the room and didn't recognise where I was. You don't get that with Shiraz.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Benylin has put me into suspended animation for three hours. I woke up and looked around the room and didn't recognise where I was. You don't get that with Shiraz.


You do if you mix the two!!
Or Rioja and Merlot, they have a similar effect.
I hate it when the very responsibly pharmacy counter lady tries to promote the none drowsy version.....
"NO...... I want the one your not allowed to drive or operate machinery on!!"


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> You do if you mix the two!!
> Or Rioja and Merlot, they have a similar effect.
> I hate it when the very responsibly pharmacy counter lady tries to promote the none drowsy version.....
> "NO...... I want the one your not allowed to drive or operate machinery on!!"


I couldn't agree more. I don't want gentle natural cures - give me chemicals. The longer the name, the better.


----------

